# 75 gallon tank!



## 6998 (Aug 15, 2009)

There is going to be maroon clown, 3 banggai cardnal fish 1 yellow and 1 kohl tang(pasfur suggestun) if i can find one) if not a hippo tank (sorry pasufer) my stepmom wants one and had one in the tank before) maby some live coral. I want to no what invedebrets i can keep in the tank and how many


----------



## mags2313 (Nov 25, 2008)

I only keep fresh water... but it does sound exciting!!!!!!!! 75 gallons is alot of room.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

The answer depends more on your filtration system and lighting. Can you provide details?


----------



## 6998 (Aug 15, 2009)

Not at the time but i know it was made by D.A.S.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

6998 said:


> Not at the time but i know it was made by D.A.S.


I assume you were not at home when you posted this. When you are available to spend some time planning your tank, post a few pictures and setup details. Then we can actually help!


----------



## 6998 (Aug 15, 2009)

Ok


----------



## cstevens (Sep 27, 2009)

I would love to see some pics of the tank so I could give you better advice.


----------



## 6998 (Aug 15, 2009)

i will try to get some pics to night


----------

